# JX100U Shuttle Problem



## burwell (Mar 15, 2007)

I recently purchased a JX100U and began to have high/low shuttle problems. The high/low indicators lights would flash alternately back and forth when first operating the tractor, I would have to either operate the clutch or put the shuttle lever in neutral then back into forward or reverse to move the tractor. After this, the high/low switch would not operate and would stay in low or sometimes would switch out of high and into low on its own. The locla case dealer changed this high/low switch and operated for a couple of days fine but now the tractor will not move. The dealer has since changed out the range position switches and a module but has had no success.
If oneone has had a similar problem and could share the answer to rectify my problem the dealer and myself would appreciate any info. 

Bruce


----------



## Philb (Oct 24, 2018)

I have the same concern, it’s just happened this afternoon, did you resolve the concern?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Go to the base of the shift lever on which the shuttle switch is located. I suspect the wires at the point where they flex are broken, have a poor connection, or are frayed. 

There is inadequate slack in the wires from the factory so they fray and break.


----------

